# Derby Tower - Birmingham



## worldoftheshadows (Aug 1, 2007)

Spotted this group of 4 tower blocks with joe on the way back from the Stoke social, Given a choice between 3 of the towers we went for the one that wasnt coverd with phone masts!. Most of the 17 floors were pretty stripped & were in the last stages of asbestos removal But it was still interesting to see the differances between the interior decor of the flats. Hopefully RM will post up some interiors later & i'll dig out mine & some better exteriors when i get a chance.

















Dave
​


----------



## Lightbuoy (Aug 2, 2007)

Cheers for this one WOTS 
Did you manage to get any pics from the roof? Are they planning to blow up this tower, or just doing a refurb job on it?

Lb


----------



## King Al (Aug 2, 2007)

Cooool I love towers cheers WOTS


----------



## worldoftheshadows (Aug 2, 2007)

There blowing up 3 of the 4 blocks - the fourth is still part occupied with burnt out bits and a general air of fookedness  

I've got some roof shots but my hardrive is so full right now that i cant start photoshop so you'll have to excuse the delay!


----------



## Reaperman (Aug 2, 2007)

Lightbuoy said:


> Cheers for this one WOTS
> Did you manage to get any pics from the roof? Are they planning to blow up this tower, or just doing a refurb job on it?
> 
> Lb



I've got some i think, working a half day tommorrow so will try and put some up then.


----------



## Lightbuoy (Aug 3, 2007)

Reaperman said:


> I've got some i think, working a half day tommorrow so will try and put some up then.




Groooooovy -look forward to seeing those -ta very much! 

Lb


----------



## Reaperman (Aug 4, 2007)

A few more photos, I quite liked this place (first towerblock i'd done) It was a cool bonous explore after the stoke event the day before.

The roof:
















Working our way down,
















I think this wallpaper is fashionable again now!






And finally a album cover anyone?


----------



## Foxylady (Aug 4, 2007)

Thanks RM & Wots. Like the pics, but blimey, those rooms seem small! Cool roof shots. 

Foxy


----------



## King Al (Aug 6, 2007)

Classic British Council issue wall paper there, love it!


----------



## Lightbuoy (Aug 8, 2007)

Great shots chaps -thanks very much  Looks like the views from the top are pretty cool.
As King Al said, crackin' wallpaper!!

Lb


----------



## Virusman26 (Jan 17, 2008)

Nice one. I'm afraid to say I lived in a tower block for 6 months, and it just isn't how people should live. I must admit, I always wondered what it would be like to get onto the roof. Might try it soon, as still got family in a couple!


----------



## UrbanX (Jan 25, 2008)

Wicked report!  Not got round to ticking tower block off the list yet... Many of the flats open? Anything 'personal' left behind?


----------



## Reaperman (Jan 25, 2008)

UrbanX said:


> Wicked report!  Not got round to ticking tower block off the list yet... Many of the flats open? Anything 'personal' left behind?



All the flats were open, but were in the process of being stripped. Nothing really personal was left, The demo crew had already removed anything like that.


----------

